# is any one finding Mores in Pike County Ohio



## shrooner (Apr 13, 2013)

Has any1 been finding any Morels in Pike County OH, I went out Yest and only found 1 But My early Black Patches had been picked over and it was people not Turkeys. and Info would help. Thanks all.


----------

